
Advice on giving equity to investors - toni_erika
Hey everyone, Me and two other friends have started working on a startup and we are now looking into funding and accelerators. One thing we will have to do is give away equity and being first-timers, we would like to get as much help and information as possible about how to approach this correctly.<p>Although new, we are not unprepared and have documented ourselves extensively via both reading up practically every famous startup book, Y Combinator posts and we attend local entrepreneurs meetups. However, we feel like we still need some more advice and other entrepreneurs&#x27; stories to weigh how to approach this.<p>Hence we would really like to hear your stories, opinions, and advice on how first-time entrepreneurs should approach investors and how much equity to give them. Thanks in advance.
======
brudgers
Why are you taking investment?

